# Free Online Gurbani Course



## kds1980 (Jan 20, 2008)

The online course of gurbani is available on the following website.

Welcome to Ggs Web Academy! Register Now!

If anybody interested please contact them


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 20, 2008)

Kds ji

Thank you!!!!!!! I just signed up.


----------



## Sherab (Jan 20, 2008)

shukria!!


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 20, 2008)

Just registered.

Thanks, kd singh ji.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 20, 2008)

They have an entire course on Sukhmani Sahib.

One problem though. After signing up, the page navigated to lessons on Sant Kabeer -- which is good. But not lesson number 1. I can't find it.

Also, where are the assignments? You have to promise to complete assignments by deadline -- however without lesson 1 and a schedule -- well what do you do?


----------



## Sherab (Jan 20, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> They have an entire course on Sukhmani Sahib.
> 
> One problem though. After signing up, the page navigated to lessons on Sant Kabeer -- which is good. But not lesson number 1. I can't find it.
> 
> Also, where are the assignments? You have to promise to complete assignments by deadline -- however without lesson 1 and a schedule -- well what do you do?


Start off from the last lesson, I guess and take notes. once you have that work done, then go backwards. However, you can always take the course again to brush up what you missed, since it's free... i don't see why not too.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 20, 2008)

Sherab ji,

Your comment reminds me of a wisdom quote,

"
You may wonder, 'How can I leave it all behind if I am just coming back to it? How can I make a new beginning if I simply return to the old?' The answer lies in the return. You will not come back to the 'same old thing.' What you return to has changed because you have changed. Your perceptions will be altered. You will not incorporate into the same body, status, or world you left behind. The river has been flowing while you were gone. Now it does not look like the same river."
* [The Book of the Vision Quest]*


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 20, 2008)

Another wisdom quote?

"How can I complete my assignments by deadline if I can't find the schedule on the website."

When you register you Agree to complete your assignments on time in return for the free course.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 20, 2008)

excellent find, thanks!  

(i'll see if i can navigate it!)


EDIT:

i'm a bit concerned that the site does not seem to have been updated since late 2006...  i wonder if it ever really got off the ground?  will there be future lessons?

regardless, i'll do the sukhmani sahib lesson, it can't hurt.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 21, 2008)

Jasleen ji

The lesson in  gurmat has been started

Here is the link where the person who originally posted this link on sikhsangat

Free Online Gurbani Course! - The Voice of Sikh Youth


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 21, 2008)

kds1980 said:


> Jasleen ji
> 
> The lesson in  gurmat has been started
> 
> ...




thanks for the post, but that was also from 2006.    i'm also unable to register, i keep getting "mysql" errors.   

i'll keep trying...


----------



## inder preet (Jun 18, 2013)

pls do give me the details of these courses n the entire detail how to get register n how to proceed abt sukhmani sahib n sant kabir ji


----------



## inder preet (Jun 18, 2013)

can u tl me the details of the history of dason gurus.if yes then do tel me.


----------



## findingmyway (Jun 18, 2013)

Inder preet ji,
Try this link http://www.ggsacademy.com/splash/index.html All the instructions are on the website.

Please also bear in mind that not all people on this website have English as their first language. Please avoid text speak and type in full with proper spelling so all can understand. Thanks.


----------

